# Moved to Texas with Sadie



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

We took a "northerly" route through Colorado stopping at all the dog parks we could find within reasonable distance of our main route. Dog park in Aspen was the best I think but some other good ones, including Colorado Springs and now here in Georgetown some great parks. Sadie had the backseat of our SUV with a seatbelt link to her harness and that worked very well. 


Worst for her was the altitude change and associated pressure change was obviously hard on her eardrums. Other than having to spend the night with her in the SUV twice when she did not like our choice in accommodations it went pretty smooth over the leisurely 5 days of travel.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to Texas.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Glad u guys have safely made it and welcome to Texas.


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome! We are very happy with our move from California, Sadie LOVES it here!! We were concerned about how she would adapt but she has made so many friends and is super happy and ready to go anywhere with us, She is better on leash than ever before and is having a great time in the dog parks off leash, Can't wait for the monthly Vizsla get together with free running through the creeks with other Vizslas.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome to Texas! We aren't too far from you, in Cedar Park, if Sadie ever needs a playdate!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

we go regularly to San Marcos for NADD (AKC) dock diving competition. It would be great to see more vizslas, if anyone interested, it is a fun sport. When is say fun it is like a big dog party, pups all excited and happy (and very tired afterwards)


----------

